# Germany Validity of US degree



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

I would like to work in Germany in the near future so I am getting informed on everything that is required to work there. I know that your degree must get recognized if it's not from Germany, so I wanted to know what that office was called in German. Also, can you get employment first and then get your degree certified, or do you have to get your degree certified on your own first? does the company you will work for help you with the process. Can someone just explain how the entire process works I am really confused. 

Ok I actually went on the German Embassy in the US and found this 

Since 1 April 2012, it is possible to have your professional
qualification, obtained abroad, compared with the German
requirements for the particular profession. This is particu
-
larly important for you if you want to pursue a regulated
profession in Germany.
„Regulated“ means that you may not work in the profession
without a state admission procedure and without your
qualification being recognised. In Germany, professions in
the health and education sectors (e.g. doctor, nurse or teach
-
er) are regulated. In addition, special rules apply to some
professions for self-employment (e.g. baker or hairdresser).
However, in non-regulated professions you do not require
official recognition of your qualification in order to work
(for example as an employee in retail or as an IT specialist).
In these sectors you can apply on the job market without an
assessment of your qualification. Having your qualifications
checked can still be useful, as it will allow the employer to
appreciate your qualifications better.


So is it true you only need to get your degree certified for regulated professions? I would be working in IT so if this is true I guess I don't need this. 

Thanks


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dcasarrubias said:


> I would like to work in Germany in the near future so I am getting informed on everything that is required to work there. I know that your degree must get recognized if it's not from Germany, so I wanted to know what that office was called in German. Also, can you get employment first and then get your degree certified, or do you have to get your degree certified on your own first? does the company you will work for help you with the process. Can someone just explain how the entire process works I am really confused.
> 
> Ok I actually went on the German Embassy in the US and found this
> 
> ...



You are obligated to get your degree recognised for working as a doctor, pharmacist, dentist, etc. Otherwise you would not get an approbation.

If your degree is not for a regulated profession it depends on your employer whether they ask you for official recognition or not.

In some industries it might help you find a job to have an official recognition.

Have a look here:

Recognition in Germany - Homepage


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

ALKB said:


> You are obligated to get your degree recognised for working as a doctor, pharmacist, dentist, etc. Otherwise you would not get an approbation.
> 
> If your degree is not for a regulated profession it depends on your employer whether they ask you for official recognition or not.
> 
> ...



Ok so on the website it said IT workers don't need recognition, but if I wanted to get recognition, would I be required to first be employed? Or can I get my degree recognized without having a job offer?


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

What it says is that you don't need to have your degree recognized if you work in IT. After that it's vague because probably nobody bothers.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

dcasarrubias said:


> Ok so on the website it said IT workers don't need recognition, but if I wanted to get recognition, would I be required to first be employed? Or can I get my degree recognized without having a job offer?


Anybody - whether resident in Germany or not - can have their degree recognised (or get an official document saying that it's not), there is no need to have a job offer or job for that.


----------

